# CMF's Sports Club



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello guyz n galz! 

For all types of 'Sports Aficionados', please join us!










*Federer & Murray: Chasing History at Wimbledon! Allez Roger; 8th Wimbledon finals est absolument incroyable!*









*Olympic Sports:*
















*- Why do Africans dominate marathons?*
http://thegrio.com/2011/11/07/why-do-africans-dominate-marathons/

*- In First for Olympics, Amputee Will Run:*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/05/s...us-will-be-on-south-africas-olympic-team.html

*- Nigeria’s men’s basketball team snatched the semifinals’ qualification in the pre-Olympic tournament from Greece (89-79) in a match that has been described as one of the most thrilling in basketball history.*
http://www.starafrica.com/en/more-s...a-qualifies-for-pre-olympic-semis-241579.html

*- Did you know?*
London 2012 is the first Olympics to have offered an international legacy, by promising to use the power of the Games to connect young people with sport. The International Inspiration Programme has already given over 12 million children in 19 countries that opportunity.
http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/global-issues/london-2012/olympic-firsts


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Way to go Eugenie Bouchard/Filip Peliwo Jr./Roger Federer Sr.!

Wimbledon: *Canada’s Filip Peliwo wins boys’ junior final.*
http://www.thestar.com/sports/tenni...-canada-s-filip-peliwo-wins-boys-junior-final


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

The Europe thread just hasn't been the same since the end of Euro 2012.

Caught some of that Federer match, impressive run for the best Men's player in history. Glad to see he is still able to add to his legacy. Djokovic has looked unstoppable over the past year and a half.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

well i don't know. I haven't made up my mind yet but i'm listening to those who say that competitive sports have already pushed past all extremes & all records achievable by the human race & are now frankly dangerous to many competitors.

this idea first gained general ground with the luge death of nodar kumarit at Whistler in 2010.

tennis & many sports are probably still ok, but i was looking at a very recent video of alexandre despatie, made just after he announced last week that he'll compete in the london olympics. The camera zoomed in on despatie's injury. I found it absolutely shocking. It was a gigantic gash across the entire top of his forehead, visible at the hairline. It looked like it would have required 60-80 stitches, possibly more. It hasn't quite healed yet.

still, canada's top diver looked to be in fine shape. He did dwell, somewhat, on the psychological challenge the olympics pose for him now, on how he feels going back so soon after an injury that, with one more centimetre, could have broken his neck & killed him. Or turned him into a quadraplegic.

champion divers get points from judges, i've read, for diving perilously close to the boards. They lose points if they dive too far outwards in an effort to protect themselves. I read about this years ago, after another young diver had killed himself rear-somersaulting, not into the air, but smack down onto the same concrete tower off which he had just leapt.

so i dunno. I think if i were despatie's parents, i'd be wanting him to not compete.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> 1. The Europe thread just hasn't been the same since the end of Euro 2012.
> 2. impressive run for the best Men's player in history..... Djokovic has looked unstoppable.


1. You can fix that by discussing the Pamplona's bull running fiesta, what do you think? Should qualify since it's taking place in one of the PIIGS countries. 

2. The Swiss master is an incredible athlete, and more than that, he's a very nice & intelligent person with a great sense of humour to boot! After winning here in Toronto one year, he thanked the Rogers Cup tournament director for naming the Canadian Open after him. :biggrin:

I believe Djokovic will be the next Federer.

*HP:* you brought up very valid points and I agree with all your comments. 

Now, sports seem to be about more than excelling/money, etc., but about pushing the human body to new heights/limits & involving younger people as well [remember the alleged 13 year old gymnasts at the 2008 Beijing Olympics?]. I read somewhere that certain sports have 'devolved into novel death wishes'. I also don't like the level of violence of certain sports nor those that qualify under 'extreme sports', like freestyle skiing for example, no matter how safe some say the sport is [or safer than....]; just this year we lost 2 Canadian freestyle skiers. 

About the great Despatie, I sincerely hope that he is/will be fully recovered & that he's not being pressured by anyone to compete.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

At this time of the year I watch the CFL, although this year I will also watch the Olympics. For all you Toronto buddies with the Grey Cup in Toronto will Ricky Ray get it done.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

To be successfull in sports one has to push to the extreme, and for the most part the damage to the body will be severe at that level. I don't have a problem with adults doing it to themselves but do have issue with adults pushing the children to that point, 13 year old gymnastics are a sad example. I was a competitive swimmer as a kid, starting at the age of 7 I was in the pool twice a day, each day except Sunday, by the age of 13 I was in the water for about 5 hours per day and that not icluding gym and weight lifting, thankfully my genetics didn't allow me to succeed and my "succesful" career ended around age 15, although few of my mates were world champions and made it to the olympics.'''

I have huge issue with animals in sports, poor horses, dogs and so on are bred unnaturally to achieve great speeds which often results in injuries causing their life to end prematurely, although for some it may be better to be shot on the spot than to be dumped into shelters or mass graves is it happens with greyhounds and other racing dogs.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> 1. To be successfull in sports one has to push to the extreme, and for the most part the damage to the body will be severe at that level.
> 2. I was a competitive swimmer as a kid....thankfully my genetics didn't allow me to succeed...and my "succesful" career ended around age 15.
> 3. I have huge issue with animals in sports....


1. Of course one has to do one's best & beyond, however, there should be some limits & certain safety rules should be improved & reminded that we're dealing with human bodies and not robotic machines.

2. By the word 'thankfully', it sounds as though you had been encouraged/pushed? That is a mistake that many parents make & perhaps some do so to fulfill their own unrealized/crashed dreams/hopes, which is nothing short of selfish, but congratulations on your successful years & hopefully some happy memories as well!

3. Some are plain cruel.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. Of course one has to do one's best & beyond, however, there should be some limits & certain safety rules should be improved & reminded that we're dealing with human bodies and not robotic machines.
> 
> 2. By the word 'thankfully', it sounds as though you had been encouraged/pushed? That is a mistake that many parents make & perhaps some do so to fulfill their own unrealized/crashed dreams/hopes, which is nothing short of selfish, but congratulations on your successful years & hopefully some happy memories as well!
> 
> 3. Some are plain cruel.


H2, i share your feelings. i was in the same boat as well, however, went on till 18.

TG, its not always parental pressure. I had a bit of that until 14-15, but after that its different. At that age, kids do not realize that not people have different talents/abilities. the peer pressure, friends, recognition, fame, self discipline, and a hundred other factors that keep you going.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

rookie said:


> TG, its not always parental pressure..


I agree, it never crossed my mind to actually put any blame on my parents (even though my post may have came accross like that), I guess I wanted to do it myself and it was encouraged more than pushed. It also give me opportunity to go to sport camps each summer across the country and I didn't waste time watching tv, which I probably would have ;-) It wasn't all that bad at all, although in general I feel that such an intense invovlment at such a young age tips the scale a bit in one direction instead of giving the kids opportunity to participate in many various activities, different sports and non sport related.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> tennis & many sports are probably still ok.....


I wanted to comment on this last night, but was too tired after practising my 'sweet spot' for 2 hours last night [or maybe it was the 'dead spot', ie: corner of the racquet]. 

Tennis is played differently today because of the racquets.

- The frame of racquets for all sports was traditionally made of laminated wood and the strings of animal intestine known as catgut. 
- Most rackets are now made of composite materials including carbon fibre, fiberglass, metals such as titanium alloys or ceramics. 

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racquet

In the Björn Borg era for example, traditional wooden racquets were used, however, the so called modern racquets, are not only made of reinforced plastic materials, but are also lighter, albeit less flexible & larger/longer in head length/width.

As a result of the above, the game is also radically different. For example, in the past, strokes were less powerful and matches were much more enjoyable than today's, which are full of aces and unreturnable strokes [I rather see a limit to the number of aces a player can have]. One year I saw one of the Williams sisters play here in the finals in Toronto, and the match lasted under 1 hour, hence less enjoyable & I wanted my money back! Big difference if you were to compare such power with the grace of say, Chris Evert/Martina Hingis/Gabriella Sabatini/Stefan Edberg/Roger Federer & even that of the more powerful Steffi Graf/Monica Seles/Pete Sampras.

No doubt that new training & technology have played a part in the way tennis has changed; now, power [and as a result more injuries], rules more than anything else, except for the talented few that possess it all, like the incomparable Swiss master!

*Classic racquets produced classic swings:*







*Modern racquets:*









*Can you label all the parts of a racquet?*









A racquet that blends nature with carbon to offer the ultimate in comfort
http://www.imaginetennis.com/blog/e...ake-you-green-but-not-just-with-envy-2483.htm


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I am looking forward to watching the Olympics later this month. Hoping to see Usain Bolt register a sub 9.5 in the 100m.

I know he got 2nd in the Jamaican finals (which means their relay team should dominate), but we all know these guys don't go all out all of the time either.

He ran an 9.58, 3 years ago, and ran a 9.69 at the last Olympics....but he didn't even run the whole 100m. This may be his last chance to really make his mark on history.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> it never crossed my mind to actually put any blame on my parents (even though my post may have came accross like that).


Yes, your words had made it sound as though you may have been encouraged a bit more aggressively than perhaps you had wanted to be and/or had been ready for. As well, for various reasons, certain countries [potentially where you came from], do tend to push children a bit more than would be the case in NA; China/Russia come immediately to mind.

*rookie:* naturally it's not always about parental pressure, but there are many such parents that do disrupt/destroy their childrens physical/mental development by pushing them into potential fame/money & living through them. What do you think motivates parents to enter their 3 and 4 year old girls into child beauty pageants & why are there so many such pageants? No, it's not a sport, but the motivation is not that different.

*Cal:* counting the days! :encouragement:


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I am still not able to get back to the sport casually after my body is obviously too old for the abuses. Am I alone here? Or do you guys get these flash backs of your prime that interrupts your enjoyment and make you feel how shallow what you are doing now is?


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

I recently discovered that my student status gives me free squash court time. I never liked tennis because its outdoors and you always have to run after balls. Squash on the other hand is great!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I played squash regularly while in university.

Tennis can be played indoors as well you know, in fact, I played it indoors while in uni as well. But I do play more in the summer than in the winter.

Table tennis/ping-pong is another sport I so enjoy! 

"Since 1988, table tennis has been an Olympic sport, with several event categories. In particular, from 1988 until 2004, these were: men's singles, women's singles, men's doubles and women's doubles. Since 2008 the doubles have been replaced by the team events."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_tennis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_tennis_at_the_2012_Summer_Olympics

I would like to hear what is the favourite sport  of other sports aficionados here. Can you guess mine? :love-struck:

And least favourite, and why?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

To watch... I love the Olympics. I like the variety of events. If I had to pick just one event, gosh... I don't think I can do it. 

To participate in... cycling.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I run, cycle but on very recreational basis.

I wish I could do more but my knees give in very easily when you have a high impact sport like tennis, played frisbee couple of weeks ago and paid for it dearly afterwards.

Haven't played table tennis and it was one of my favourite sports growing up, should get back to it, and should start swimming again since we have pool literrally 5 minutes walk from our house.

To watch nhl, other mostly if it's high calibre event like soccer championship or olympics.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Any golfers out there?I know some see it as more of a game(however,hand/eye cordination/driving your hips/legs ect-has physical aspects to it)reasons i like golf.
-your playing against yourself/course-individual sport-can play team games thou(but your always exposed)
-the mental/mind aspect(plotting shots-course mangement
-the golf course itself-nature....nice to de-stress,some beautiful courses out there.
-great excuse to get out and have a few beers with buddies(the male bonding)*my married friend's get a easier free pass*lol
-Good game to be fimilar with-asset in the business/work world-networking/tournments/charity-major + (it's always the go to sport)
-lots of way to play with $$-always makes it better-skins game/striaght-up stroke play/left,right,best ball ect ect
-constant improvement-you can never master or reach a level-always trying to get better.

Tv sports-love watching nfl(sunday football)always.[i like watching/catching any playoff's in the major 4 ie:mlb,nhl,nfl,nba.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spudd:* you're right, I also have 2 favourite categories: participating and watching, ie: tennis & diving! :tongue-new:

*Homerhomer:* I have a problem with one of my knees, but surprisingly enough, I'm able to play tennis without much difficulty or pain, so try it, the impact is not as strong as you think, not for amateur play anyway. 

*Donald:* sorry, but for me, golf is a boring sport to watch, although I have great admiration for the players, and can't for the life of me understand how they can be so precise with the ball with the distances involved. 

Many sports I find boring, but simply for the reason that I don't know the rules, although I do enjoy watching curling for example, even when I have no idea about the rules. 

So, who is going to win Tour de France's stage 11? 

Another 9 stages to go, what a long tournament, covering an insane distance of 3,497 kilometres!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

dogcom said:


> At this time of the year I watch the CFL, although this year I will also watch the Olympics. For all you Toronto buddies with the Grey Cup in Toronto will Ricky Ray get it done.


I think Ricky will make a difference but I doubt that he will perform like he did in Edmonton.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I enjoy cycling and do it several times a week this weather but I have no interest in the Tour de France. I was glad to see the Tour de Gastown reinstated this year and it is exciting to attend in person. But you actually see the riders several times as they do the circuit.

I dabble at tennis. We have a court. But I love watching it. Especially the Grand Slams. With the PVR, I even enjoy the European Slams. Roanic makes it even more fun. And Poposil is coming along too.

I love football, but it has been strictly spectator for over ten years. I got turned off hockey the year of the strike and only selectively watch the playoffs. My son knows all the players on the NFL teams and their statistics. With a memory like his, I wondered why he did not ace history in school.

Like watching the end of golf tournaments mainly because the locations are so much fun. Especially playoffs where you get to see the pros choke. I used to golf but gave it up when I retired because it was no longer productive use of my time.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm watching the Tour right now - spectacular scenery.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Kcowan so far the Lions look like the team to beat but I do agree with you that Ricky Rae will make a difference and it will take more then that for Toronto to win.

On hockey it turns out that the first round of the playoffs is great and the Stanley Cup final is anticlimactic which is the opposite of how it used to be. My thought is in the first round it should go 2-2-3 so that the home team gets 2 to 5 home games and the lower position team gets 2 games at home if the series goes 4 or the max 7 games. This way the regular season will make a difference and you will want to finish first.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

But the Kings will be solidly against any rule change!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not ignoring anyone here, but if you're talking about sports I neither like nor follow, there is not much I can say. :02.47-tranquillity:

*Is Yohan Blake the man to beat on the track at the London Olympics?* - Looks like it & I love the expressions!
Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...n-bolt-2012-olympics/index.html#ixzz20WC5OlIw

Remember these priceless expressions from prior Olympics? :biggrin:
http://www.donovanbailey.com/career_highlights.html


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ my opinion on Yohan Blake....I would like to say thanks....for poking the bear with a stick. Just the motivation Bolt needed prior to the Olympics. Then after he wins he can pose with Prince Harry again, like they did when Harry was in Jamaica. lol.

Although Blake should get a gold medal in the relay.

To add some Canadian content, I would like to see Dylan Armstrong win a gold in shot put......that guy is built like a truck.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree about the nhl (regular season-not meaning much)and that would(what dogcom is saying) up the playing level.The nhlpa and the owner's have faught with these issues and it always come back to the $$.The leauge/owner's make higher margins in the playoff's.It would be huge for the team(s) that gets home ice advantage but the remaining teams and there owners would lose a lot of revenue(obvious the home team makes more-tickets,consessions,cost savings on travel ect ect,but the flip side is the away teams would lose that revenue even more so)If you made changes like that.(not to mention the lifestyle impact on the players themselfs-upping travel)

Already the smaller capped(expansion) teams are barley hanging on.(even in good times)Id love to see the regular season amt to something thou!way to many meaningless games.Anybody think it's time to usher in a new era and get rid of betman?He has flipped the league on it's head imo(rejecting certian cities and favoring pointless expansion cities ie southern usa-they don't like hockey there.Phoneix is a prime example.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I agree Donald most ideas get nixed due to loss of revenue concerns. At some point however they may lose the money anyway as the game starts to fade away because of the lack of entertainment value.

I think the NHL should drop the season game total from 82 to 50 or 60 games a year and yes everyone must take a pay cut accordingly. Hockey is a physical sport like football and they only play 16 to 18 games depending on which league you are looking at. Then each week the Leafs for example would play most often on say Wed. and Sat. and the level of play would be much higher as the players would be better prepared and rested to play at a much higher tempo.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Tgal(ya likely don't care.)but i'll throw it out anyways(because you can't figure out precision/accuracy-watching it on tv).Each iron(3-pw(12 clubs in a bag) and including loft wedges,woods,driver)have a distance range.ie:7 iron 150-165 yrds 8 iron 140-155 yrds(you adjust for wind,lye of the ball,downhill,uphill,rough,fairway.)usually it's a sliding range of 15 yrds(swing speed stays the same for each club).Might look random to a average joe/jane,but it's not(the club"s loft is doing the work-it's club selection).Once you know how to make decent contact(the yard ranges,every player has them-never change)That's the T.A of golf distances lol,in layman's terms.

I'm having a slooow friday night.

I agree dogcom-the player's life in the game(and after)would be huge,the wear and tear.Crosby is already breaking down(body-wise-sad to watch)Lesser games would help curb the concusions(which is another hot button issue re:the nhl.)The player's pay the price for that grind(82 games)not healthy.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Cal said:


> I would like to see Dylan Armstrong win a gold in shot put......that guy is built like a truck.


Indeed! 

I wish him best of luck, especially that he came so close to winning it at the last Olympics.

*"He is a bear of a man: 6-foot-4, 345 pounds of speed and muscle, as imposing a physical specimen as one can imagine."*
http://www.thestar.com/sports/londo...-his-way-to-the-podium-a-centimetre-at-a-time

KaeJS might be interested in his diet. :biggrin:

*“I need anywhere from 6,500 to 9,000 calories [per day]. It’s up there. But it’s easy to eat a lot of calories. I like a lot of salmon. Obviously, beef and chicken. I’m on a high-protein, low-carb diet. I’ll eat five or six times a day. I’m more of a grazer. I try to eat healthy. It does help performance.”*
http://sports.nationalpost.com/2012...shot-putter-dylan-armstrongs-diet-looks-like/

Continuing with Canadian content, I must say that I was disappointed that neither Felicien nor Lopes-Schliep qualified to race at the Olympics. Felicien was disqualified for a false start, hmmm, seems that new rules disqualify you at the 1st false start [no more 2nd chances???], and I don't agree with that at all; 4 years of intense training for nothing? These are trials after all, there are nerves involved, etc.

http://www.ctvolympics.ca/news/article/felicien-lopes-schliep-fail-qualify-for-london.html

*Donald:* thanks for the explanation, I didn't know any of what you explained, so now it all makes more sense. I'm not familiar with the sport, but even if I don't play/watch the sport, it doesn't mean that I won't read, so keep your comments coming!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

dogcom and donald - nhl - just like everything else, it is all about money. What would improve the game, is less teams, then only the best players would be playing. Yes, less games would prevent injury and ensure we see the best players play more. But that is the price you pay to get the big bucks. The owners and players always want more $. The owners love Bettman, he is not going anywhere. He has done alot to try to improve the american broadcast dollars.

I really can't see the sport gaining much more market share in the US though. Unless the NHL pays the networks to show more airtime on the sports news programs down there. I think the NHL could raise more $, by selling out on advertising though, I do think there is more potential in that regard.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Not exactly sure why you guys are thinking the NHL is not entertaining.

Its much better than the early 2000's when the _Trap_ was the predominant style of play. One only has to watch all the young stars like Ovechkin, Malkin, Crosby, the trio/quadruple in Edmonton etc to have some really exciting hockey.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I read the other day, that malkin flew the Penguins trainer out to Russia for 4 weeks this summer (it was 2 weeks last summer) to help him train. No wonder he is league MVP with commitment like that.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Sampson I agree with that, but I am thinking more of the 70's and 80's back then the best teams played in the later rounds and once in a while there would be upsets. There was such great series back then like the battle of Alberta, Bruins vs Canadiens, Toronto vs Philly in the 70's and so on. There is nothing even close to that today. 

I should go on Basketball was much more exiting in the 70's and 80's, boxing was great in the 70's and so on.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The battles of alberta were epic back in the (gretzky/coffey/fehr)-(mcdonald/vernon/hunter ect)era 100%(late 80's early 90's) better hockey!So many arch rivals like dogcom is saying:canadians-boston,philly-pitts,washington and both new jersey/ranger's(the old campbell/and off hand can't remember the other confrence?.....even the older barns like the forum(mtl)the old garden's in boston.(electric)That was hockey.

Remember when the leaf's were in the hunt?The days of wendal clark?eddy O.The player were'nt such pre madonna's.Growing up i was a habs fan.Stephen richer coming up the wing.roy in his hayday.Ryan walter's.Shayne corson(toughest all around player)ect....Maybe it's my youth,but hockey was better!

I live in the peg(winnipeg)so we were hit hard when bettman was big on expansion(we folded)huge hit to the city.There back now-but it ain't the same.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Not exactly sure why you guys are thinking the NHL is not entertaining.
> 
> Its much better than the early 2000's when the _Trap_ was the predominant style of play. One only has to watch all the young stars like Ovechkin, Malkin, Crosby, the trio/quadruple in Edmonton etc to have some really exciting hockey.


I agree, I think the nhl is great to watch these days, I also think the old days of fantastic hockey is a bit of nostalgia for whoever grew up in the era, I have watched the tapes of some old games and it was pretty boring, Gretzky, Coffee and on and on and on were no doubt some of the greatest, but many of the goals they scored wouldn't go in now as some of the goaltending from 25 years ago looks pretty week, I also don't subscribe the theory of lots of goals equals to good hockey, some of the 1-0 games were superb and it has nothing to with goals but with flow and action, however please do not make me watch reruns of Devils Sabres games from 10 years ago ;-).

Two biggest issues with NHL are stupidity and concussions, although these two may be related.

I can't be bothered with watching how a bunch of multi millionaires who either play game for a living or own sport teams for entertainment are fighting how to divide the $$$$, and once they decide on the rules they cheat themselves on it (contracts).

Concussions - not sure why nobody considers soft pads, the technology is there to protect the player who wears them and to lessen the damage of the player who is hit.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I suppose the days of the 'real' rivalries disappeared with the modern free agency and market cap regulations. A big component of those rivalries was the same players fighting in and out, the 'distaste' and competitiveness.

Somehow, the rivalries have not held in hockey, unlike in other sports - not exactly sure why. Dilution of talent and teams shouldn't have any impact on this.

In many ways, what people had been asking for, parity in the league has happened. Any team can win now, and there aren't teams that are as stacked and consistently strong. Is that an issue? perhaps, but remember during the mid-90's, low CAD$, 'small market' Canadian teams like Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Quebec City etc, were at very real risk of either losing their teams, or forever being plagued with under-performing teams.

Canadian teams may not have won a finals since 1993, but there have been plenty of Canadian teams playing for the Cup in the finals... well all except those leafs. I'm not old enough to remember when they were good, except that one year with Doug Gilmour.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

That really doesn't say much, some on here could be retired, yet, not be old enough to remember the Leafs being a good team. lol.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking forward to the opening ceremonies for the Olympics.... I just hope it isn't too drawn out....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

86 years old & she just parachuted out of a helicopter into the opening olympic ceremony together with james bond ...

what i like is the expression on her face as she takes her place in the royal box. She just pulled off the nuttiest bonkers british joke in 150 years. She has the tiniest of smirks. She's the cat that ate the canary.

http://www.hitfix.com/news/james-bond-escorts-queen-elizabeth-to-the-summer-olympics


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, a Bronze medal in Diving: http://www.thestar.com/sports/londo...-2012-canada-s-first-medal-a-bronze-in-diving

It is kind of neat to hear where all of our atheletes come from in our country.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Gold! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUnkskTKBhA


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this must have been the wateriest olympics ever. They cried when they won & they cried when they lost. At the finish line national flags served as giant hankies.

new, too, is the custom of apologizing to the nation for a poor showing. Why should they apologize. This is sport. Only one can win. Every nation was proud of every olympic athlete on its national teams.

better the replique of alexandre despatie. Je ne le regrette pas une seconde.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I see the Olympic interest was pretty dead around here; hardly any comments made about the entire 17 day event; I guess for Canadians, it's not as exciting as the Winter Olympics.

*HP:* I couldn't agree with you more. I would also say that I dislike the over the top spectacle side of it; $40 million + just for the opening ceremony?! A bit ridiculous IMHO.

Olympic journey indeed!
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/video/spor...ndon-after-epic-olympic-journey-30129713.html


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Oscar Pistorius is the story of this olympics for me, nothing but admiration for this man, the perserverance to overcome the difficulties in his life and the battle he won to be able to participate in the olympics is nothing short of a miracle. What a story.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Indeed!

Immense courage/determination/focus/heart/perseverance and spirit from the 25 year old Oscar Leonard Carl Pistorius!

We need more human beings with those character traits!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, Milos Raonic is seeded #15 at the U.S. Open [21st in the world?]. 

Impressive, and who can forget his brilliant Olympic marathon, which turned out to be an Olympic record of almost 4 hours! 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...s-seed-for-u-s-open-isner-tops-americans.html


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Wow, Milos Raonic is seeded #15 at the U.S. Open [21st in the world?].


Good for him.

I think he still has a little to 'mature' and demonstrate he can win those really tight, close matches. Obviously the majority of his success has come from his serve and power game, so it will only be a matter of time until the rest of his game is honed, and his mental toughness improves. Its clear he is only going to get better.

The question has always been, can people actually topple the top 3? And with Andy Murray's stellar Olympic performance, can we make that a top 4 unbeatable men?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with your comments Sampson! While many possess the raw skills & talent, only few have the right attitude & mental toughness to become champions.

I was happy that Murray won at the Olympics [even when it meant defeating the incomparable Swiss master], as he was truly playing his very best, and to have done it at home, wow, what a feeling! ride:

Do not ignore the Argentinians and Spaniards as they are impressive as well, especially Juan Martín del Potro, who btw, beat Federer in the finals of the 2009 U.S. Open at age 20! And who also won bronze at the London Olympics [defeating Novak Djokovic].

I can't wait! Anyone going to NY to watch the event live? :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Do not ignore the Argentinians and Spaniards, especially Juan Martín del Potro...who also won bronze at the London Olympics [defeating Novak Djokovic].


I guess I'll quote/talk to myself.  

Yup, del Potro is still alive and has effectively ended Roddick's career. 

We'll see tomorrow a repeat of the London Olympics & no doubt Djokovic will be looking for revenge.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/tennis/7628960/Djokovic-prepared-for-battle-against-Del-Potro

I like both, but rooting for Juan Martín!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, no time to watch this Open at all.

Although NFL season has begun


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Although NFL season has begun


Oh, did it? I don't follow that, but enjoy! 

Djokovic got his revenge, so now he's the clear favourite.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Yup, del Potro is still alive and has effectively ended Roddick's career.
> ...[/url]
> 
> I like both, but rooting for Juan Martín!


It is interesting to see the Argentines finally being so successful on hard court surfaces. Maybe they have started to build a few more hard courts along with clay in Buenos Aires.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> It is interesting to see the Argentines finally being so successful on hard court surfaces. Maybe they have started to build a few more hard courts along with clay in Buenos Aires.


Not so surprising however, when you consider that most prestigious tournaments are being played on hard courts than on any other surface. For example, all below are played on hard-courts:

- 2 of the year's 4 Grand Slam tournaments [Australian/US Open];
- 6 of the year's 9 Masters [Cincinnati/Indian Wells/Miami/Toronto-Montréal/Shanghai/Paris], and
- some World Tour Finals.

And so players from Europe/Latin America [and other parts], have had to switch their training from their preferred surface of clay, grass, etc., to that of hard courts in order to be competitive.

The Europeans [mostly Spaniards], have ruled clay courts [French Open], for a long time, because those surfaces are more popular in Europe & South America. In the last 13 years, South America won this title 3x; Spain an impressive 8x, even when 7 out of those 8 were won by one person [Rafa].

Federer, and Sampras before him, ruled grass [a surface that I believe Rafa had said were for cows only, LOL]. Between both of them, Federer/Sampras, they won Wimbledon a record 14x, or 7x each.

The US Open, what many consider the toughest hard court tournament in the world, has been won by a global mix of great talent!

*Edit:* I did leave the women out coz I didn't want to make the post 2 long.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Though not a fan of Serena Williams' powerful tennis game, a remarkable year for her, winning Wimbledon/London Olympics & the US Open yesterday [on entirely different surfaces I might add, which can't be easy], and all at the age of 30, so women do get better with age. :encouragement:

And not surprisingly, Novak Djokovic will take on world No. 4 Andy Murray in the finals later this afternoon. What a year it has been for both players as well! 

May the best walk away with the US Grand Slam crown!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow. I have to say I'm was surprised by the Murray victory, but he certainly seems to be playing with the most confidence in his life, coming off the near Wimbeldon victory and the Olympic gold. Good for him and good for the UK.

I think Serena's resurgence has also been quite remarkable. Even after over a decade, I'm still on the fence about what I think about her game. No doubt women's tennis was changed forever so that itself is a historical achievement.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Not so surprised that Murray won this time because in this game, confidence is a HUGE factor in making it all the way. 

The confidence that Murray's Olympic victory gave him, seems to have almost transformed him and taken him to a higher level mentally. The other factor that may have given Murray the mental edge, may have been the rain! :biggrin:

Good for Murray to have given the UK, the first Grand Slam title since 1936; wow, that's indeed 76 years.

Let's mention our own *Milos Raonic,* who advanced to the 3rd round, defeating Roddick, but unfortunately defeated by Murray in the 4th round. Raonic is only 21 however & he keeps improving, so maybe 2013 will be his year! :encouragement:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

:disgust: If there is a hockey strike or lock out announced this weekend.

I hate the thought of a shortened hockey season. When they resume injuries will be higher than normal, due to the abbreviated pre season. Perhaps I will have to look into the AHL Marlies games that are sometimes televised here in Toronto.


----------

